#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Per direct opzoek naar huisgenote , Rotterdam zuid

## nora20

Ik ben opzoek naar een nette moslima die een kamer zoekt! Kamer is beschikbaar per direct, inschrijven is mogelijk etc.

Voor nadere vragen en interesse Pm me!

----------


## Bilal010Lief

Heey nog steeds opzoek naar huisgenote ?

----------

